# للتلفزيون / المرناة



## Silky_Sword

أتألم كلما سمعت لفظة ’تلفاز‘ في أحاديثنا الفصيحة خاصة في القنوات ’التلفزيونية‘.

علمت من والدي أنه قد تم إيجاد كلمة تصف هذا الجهاز "الرائي" غير ’تلفزيون‘ (المأخوذة عن اللفظ الفرنسية) أو ’تلفاز‘ المنحوتة منها، وهي ’المرناة‘. وقد وجدتها كلمة مستخدمة في مقالات في الانترنت.

لماذا لم تنتشر كل هذا الانتشار، كما كلمة ’مذياع‘ للدلالة على ’الراديو‘؟

أليس جميلاً لو أننا نشرناها في أحاديثنا الفصيحة؟ أم أنه فات الأوان لذلك؟ 

شخصياً أنا أحب أن تبقى اللغة العربية نقية وفي غنى عن نحت الألفاظ من أصول أعجمية. كلمة ’تلفاز‘ لا تروق لي كما كلمة ’مرناة‘، فكل ما في الكلمة ’مرناة‘ عربي. فلكل المخترعات الحديثة تقريباً (الإلكترونية والكهربائية منها) اسم عربي انتشر (فالصاروخ، والمكوك، والخلاط والحاسب الآلي أو الحاسوب، والسيارة والطائرة، والدبابة، إلخ إلخ)، فلماذا انقطع نفسنا عندما أتأينا لأكثر الأجهزة استعمالاً في حياتنا اليومية (التلفاز)؟؟؟ أليس هذا بالأمر العجيب؟؟؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أولا، ليس هناك عيب من تعريب كلمات غير عربية. اللغة العربية مليئة بها وحتى القرآن فيه ألفاظ أصلها غير عربي ثم عُرِّبت. فإذا عُرّبت الكلمة أصبحت عربية. وتلفاز كلمة معربّة.

ثانيا، حين تختار كلمة لشيء جديد قد انتشر استخدام اسم آخر له، من المرجح أن تفشل هذه الكلمة. أنا بصراحة لم أسمع بالمرناة قبل هذا اليوم ولا أجد سببا لاستخدام تلك الكلمة ما دام التلفاز يقوم بالعمل بشكل مقبول.

ثالثا، إن أردت أن تكون فصيحا، فعلى الناس أن يفهموا ما تقول وإلا فلن تكون فصيحا، أليس كذلك؟ أظن أن معظم الناس لن يفهموا المرناة.

بعد هذا، ألم تستخدم أنت بنفسك كلمتي الألكترونية والكهربائية وكلتاهما من أصول غير عربية؟ فلماذا تقبل بهما ولا تقبل بالتلفاز؟ أنا شخصيا لا أرى خطأ في استخدام كلمة تلفاز.


----------



## Silky_Sword

القول بأن في القرآن كلام أعجمي غير صحيح، وقد أكد لي ذلك محاضرات الشيخ صلاح الدين أبوعرفة التي كثير منها يدور حول أصول الكلمات والأسماء في القرآن، وقد أثبت لنا فيما لا يدع مجالاً للشك خلو القرآن من أي مفردة أعجمية غير عربية. [...] كما تجدون المزيد في موقعه ’أهل القرآن‘ هنا:
http://www.ahlulquran.com

يُمكن نشر الكلمة بشكل أوسع في عصر الفضائيات. أتفق معك بأن كلمة ’مرناة‘ أصبحت خارج الزمان، لكنها صارت كذلك بسببنا، لا بسبب قصور في الكلمة نفسها. فكما انتشر غيرها، لكان سيُكتب لها الانتشار، لو أن معشر الإعلاميين أنفسهم كانوا يعرفونها!

ولكني أعتقد السبب أن مجاميع اللغة العربية في بلداننا بلا سلطة في المجتمع، وكان الأحرى بها أن تقوم بدور ’شرطة اللغة‘ كما يحصل في البلدان الحرة التي تعتز بقوميتها ولغتها، ولكن دولنا دول فاشلة وفوضوية ومعلوم أن القوانين والدساتير تفيد بأن العربية هي اللغة الرسمية، لكن بالنظر للوحات المحال في مختلف البلاد الآن، واللغات المستعملة في كثير من الدوائر الحكومية (خاصة في البلاد المغاربية)، نعرف قدر ما تعانيه العربية من حرب غير معلنة لإقصائها تدريجياً من الحياة العامة -لولا ستر الله بأن قيّض للأمة كتاباً كالقرآن تعود إليه دوماً، فنتصدى للحملات الخفية الحالية من المناوئين للعربية والذين يريدون سلخنا عن الإسلام بسلخنا عن العربية الفصيحة أو استعمال العربية بشكل يومي، وقد بدأت تنحسر بين الكثيرين أو بدأ اختراقها أكثر فأكثر في عصر العولمة).

بخصوص كلمة ’كهرباء‘، ما الأصل الغير عربي لها؟؟؟ ظننتها عربية، رغم أني لا أعرف ممَ اشتُقت!

أما كلمة ’إالكترون‘، فهي كلمة علمية للصميم، ويشق علينا إيجاد بديل لها بسرعة، فقد سبقنا الغربيون في القرون الأخيرة علمياً وسموا الأشياء بأسمائهم وتلقفناها عنهم. ورغم أننا استطعنا تسمية كريات الدم الحمراء والبيضاء والشعب الهوائية والنخاع الشوكي بأسماء عربية، وكما سبقناهم في اكتشاف بعض المجموعات النجمية حتى عرفوا هم مجموعة ’النسر الواقع‘ فاخذوا الكلمة الثانية منها وجعلوها Vega (وهو بالمناسبة الشخصية الشريرة في المسلسل الكرتوني الشهير ’غرندايزر‘ ههههه)، فبتنا بعد ذلك نأخذ عنهم حتى أسماء الكواكب: أورانوس، نبتون، بلوتو)،....فلا أرى ضيراً فيما يشق علينا إيجاد البديل له بسرعة -ولعل هذا ما جرى للـ’مرناة‘، فلربما تأخر ’اختراع الكلمة‘ عقوداً ففات وقت نشرها واستعمالها قبل عقود؟ عندها سأسلم بما تقولين، أختي الكريمة، وأضطر آسفاً لنسيان ’المرناة‘


----------



## إسكندراني

أريد توضيح عن مشكلتك مع التعريب ودليل على قولك على أنّ القرآن خاوي عن ما أخذ من غير العربية.
ما رأيك إذاً في سندس؟
و إستبرق؟
أوافق مها ليس عيباً تعريب الكلمات مادام السبب موجود وبحدّ محدود، نحو تلفزيون وراديو.
ونجد في الفصحى بالمغرب الكبير «تلفزة» أكثر انتشاراً.


----------



## Mahaodeh

الحقيقة أن كون القرآن فيه كلمات من أصل غير عربي موضوع متفوح منذ القرن الآول الهجري وكان ممن يقول بهذا إبن عباس وأبو موسى الأشعري. أنا لن أتحدث عن كلمات يُختلف في أصلها أهي عربية أم أعجمية (والمختلف في أصلها أكثر من المتفق عليه)، بل سأذكر كلمات واضحة كالزنجبيل والإبريق. كون أصلها (etymology) أعجمي لا يعني أنها ليست عربية لأنها قد عُرّبت فعلا وأصبحت عربية. وهذا هو ما أردت قوله منذ البداية.

التعريب ليس عيبا، بل إن دلّ على شيء فيدل على أن اللغة قادرة على  التطوّر. وبعد التعريب تصبح الكلمة عربية  وجزء لا يتجزأ من اللغة وانتهى الأمر. أنا لا أقول أن نبالغ إلى درجة استخدام كلمات لها بالفعل مرادف عربي ولا حاجة للتعريب، ولكن عند الحاجة لا أرى داعيا للمقاومة.

على فكرة، الكهرباء أصلها فارسي من كهربا وتعني "جاذب التبن" وهو ما يطلقونه على الكهرمان، عربّت الكلمة بشكلين، أولا كهرمان للحجر وبعد ذلك كهرباء.


----------



## Silky_Sword

هذا مقال عن الموضوع، وجدته في غوغل بالبحث عن "هل في القرآن عُجمة".


----------



## Silky_Sword

هناك كلمات قرأت عن تعريبها مثل ’هندسة‘ (أصلها من الهنداز، وهي قناة ري في الفارسية، ولولا أن الزاي لا تلحق الدال بالعربية، لبقيت ’هندزة‘ لكنها قُلبت سيناً لتسهيل اللفظ العربي).

أرجو الانتباه لعنوان المقال في الرابط الذي وضعته للتو، فالكاتب مع الرأي أن ما يبدو أعجمياً لنا هو من مجموعة لغات سامية (عربية)، وكذا أسماء وردت في القرآن كلقمان وفرعون وموسى (يجب أن تسمعوا للكثير من محاضرات الشيخ الفلسطيني المقيم في القدس ’صلاح الدين أبوعرفة‘ لأنه كثيراً جداً ما يفسر كلمات القرآن ويُوضح أصلها العربي، لا العبري مثلاً).


----------



## إسكندراني

إسمح لي باقتباس الجزء الوحيد من النص المربوط إليه الذي يتعامل مع «استبرق» والكلمات المشابهة.


> هذه الكلمات وغيرها قال بعض الدارسين انها ليست عربية ووردت في القرآن، لكن د علي فهمي خشيم قدم تحليلا لكل كلمة منها، وناقش كل الآراء والتفسيرات التي دونت بشأنها في مصادر عدة، وأرجع الكلمات الي جذورها متتبعا فروعها وأصولها في رحلة لغوية شاقة، ووصل الي نتيجة يعتقد بأنها نتيجة صحيحة، ملخص تلك النتيجة التأكيد علي: (خطإ الآراء القائلة بأن العربية، لغة القرآن الكريم، كانت بحاجة الي أن تأخذ عن اللغات الأخري ما لم يكن فيها من ألفاظ، ولم يكن الدافع فيما ذهبنا إليه من نفي العجمة عن الكتاب العزيز من باب التعصب للغة الشريفة، ولكن هذا ما يثبته التحقيق والتنقيب والبحث العلمي النزيه . ولقد كانت الأمة العربية في جزيرة العرب ..... وفي الأقطار العربية من الرافدين والشام ومصر وشمال إفريقية، كانت علي مدي التاريخ، منذ أقدم عصوره، تمثل كتلة بشرية واحدة ذات لغة واحدة وان تعددت لهجاتها، وتطورت دلالات ألفاظها. وحين نزل القرآن الكريم علي خاتم النبيين صلي الله عليه وسلم، كانت تلك اللغة المشتركة في قمة اكتمالها وذروة نموها فعبرت تعبيرا كاملا ودقيقا عن محتويات الأحكام والعبادات بلغة معجزة وأسلوب لا يجاريه أسلوب قط .. ولم تكن بحاجة الي الاستعارة او الأخذ والنقل، فقد كانت هي النبع الذي صدرت عنه بقية الألسن واللغات المحيطة بها علي مر الزمان . وبذا كان هذا الكمال المعجز في القرآن الكريم الذي (لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه) ص 32 .ورغم هذا الرأي المطلق الذي صدر عن الباحث في المكان المشار إليه، فاننا نجد في صفحة أخري من الكتاب ذاته تحفظا بشأن عدم تأثر اللغة العربية بصورة عامة بلغات أخري، حيث يقول (ليس كل لفظ مستعمل في العربية خالص العروبة، ولا ننفي الاستعارة بإطلاق، من لغات أخري، فهذا أمر طبيعي . غير أن الإمعان في زعم ــ الدخيل ــ وكثرة المستعار، امر غير صحيح، بل إن عددا كبيرا جدا مما يزعم أعجميته تتضح عروبته عند التحليل والتتبع، فيبين أنه منقول من الأصل عن العربية، أو إحدي اللغات العروبية القديمة. ص117) ويمضي د خشيم في تأكيد ثراء اللغة العربية، وقدرتها علي الانتقال والتأثير في اللغات الأخري (إن الذين درسوا تاريخ فارس القديم يعترفون بأن لغتها مدينة بالكثير جدا للغات العروبية، خصوصا البابلية القديمة والأكادية والآرامية. أما بعد الإسلام فإن أثر العربية من البروز والظهور بحيث لا يحتاج إلي بيان . فإذا وردت لفظة في الفارسية تماثل ما في العربية فلا يجوز ان يقال إن الثانية ناقلة عن الأولي بل العكس هو الصحيح . بل ان العروبية ممثلة في الآرامية انتقلت الي الهند، كما هو مقرر، ومن هنا نجد ذاك الكم الهائل من مفرداتها في معاجم اللغة السنسكريتية مما قد يجد سبيله الي الدرس والنشر .. بإذن الله) ص 121 ....


الخلاصة أنّه «يوجد باحث أجرى بحثاً أثبت أنّها كلمات عربية خالصة ليست دخيلة من لغات أعجمية» ولكن الرابط لا يتطرّق إلى تفاصيل ذلك البحث إطلاقاً فلا أجد نفسي مقتنعاً.
بالمناسبة فيما يتعلق بمرناة، هل «برامج تلفزيونية» تصبح «برامج مرناتية»؟
وبالمناسبة مرة ثانية أظنّ «برنامج» كلمة دخيلة من الفارسية «برنامه»


----------



## Silky_Sword

إذن فابحث عن مقال آخر يفصل ذلك، بدون تعصب لرأيك  مقال آخر:
http://themar.ahlamontada.net/t7267-topic

الشيخ أبو عرفة تناول ذلك بشكل متفرق في محاضراته القيمة. ورب العزة والجلال أشار إلى أن كتابه "قرآن عربي مبين"، فليس فيه عُجمة.

قد يشق علينا فهم بعض الكلمات لأنها غير مستخدمة، مثلاً في الآية: {أفمن هذا الحديث تعجبون، وتضحكون ولا تبكون، وأنتم سامدون؟} وقيل أن السمد هو الغناء بالحِميرية. فطبيعي أن نجد لهجات عربية أخرى في القرآن، لا القرشية فقط، ولعل اللغات السامية القديمة هي عند الله من اللهجات العربية كذلك، وقد أفاض الشيخ أبي عرفة في الأصل العربي للأسماء فرعون وموسى على سبيل المثال.


----------



## إسكندراني

إذاً من المصدر الجديد، توضيح بيان «إستبرق»:


> وقد رأيت الجويني ذكر  لوقوع المعرب في القرآن فائدة أخرى فقال‏:‏ إن قيل إن استبرق ليس بعربي  وغير العربي من الألفاظ دون الفصاحة والبلاغة فنقول‏:‏ لواجتمع فصحاء  العالم وأرادوا أن يتركوا هذه اللفظة ويأتوا بلفظ يقوم مقامها في الفصاحة  لعجزوا عن ذلك وذلك لأن الله تعالى إذا حث عباده على الطاعة فإن لم يرغبهم  بالوعد الجميل ويخوفهم بالعذاب الوبيل لا يكون حثه على وجه الحكمة فالوعد  والوعيد نظراً إلى الفصاحة واجب‏.‏


ما أريده هو بيان:
*لماذا لا يوجد لها مصدر ثلاثي كما في كل اللغات السامية
*مادام أنّه توجد لغة مجاورة بها كلمة بمعنى مشابه ونطق مشابه، أليس من الطبيعي أن تنتقل الكلمة إلى لسان العرب؟
فضل أنّ كون الكلمة فصيحة لا يستلزم إستبعادها كدخيلة


----------



## Silky_Sword

هل تقصد الفارسية بـ’اللغة المجاورة ذات النطق المشابه‘؟

لا أظن أن الفارسية الأصلية قريبة من العربية بشيء، ولكن تم اختراقها بشكل عميق بعد الإسلام حتى باتت أكثر اللغات الغير سامية احتواء للكلمات السامية العربية.


----------



## إسكندراني

قبل الإسلام
كلمات مثل سندس وإستبرق
كانت في الفارسية
بمعنى شبيه
ونطق شبيه
لا يدّعي أحد أنها كانت نفس اللغة ليس هذا ما أعنيه
إنّها ظاهرة «دخول» كلمات من لغة إلى أخرى وتظهر في كلّ لغات العالم
فـ(تُعرَّب) الدخائل على العربية نحو «تلفاز» «تلفزة» «متلفز» إلخ حيث الكلمات الجديدة تبتعد شيئاً فشيئاً عن لغة الأصل.
وإليك برابط من عندي، يقول صراحةً أنّ «أبارِيقُ» فارسيٌّ مُعَرَّب


----------

